# Top 10 differences between a fieldie and a Mutant



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

10. Fieldies finish a beer, throw away their can and grab another. Mutants smash the can against their forehead and open a six pack.

9. Fieldies can spell *******.

8. A good time to Fieldies is hanging out with friends; Mutants, hang out in the Cabana Pavillion hoping for a a new Cabana Girl.

7. Fieldies see a spot and say " I can shoot that X"; Mutants say" I can spit on it from 30 yards!

6. Fieldies wear underwear appropriate to their gender. Mutants..let's not go there...

5. Fieldies will travel long distances to get beat up on a course. Mutants will go to their neighbours house to get beat up by their wife.

4. Mutants will talk about anything and keep a thread going about nothing.

3. Mutants walk around in sheets and congregate in large groups. Fieldies wear clothes.....usually.

2. Mutants will crawl on their knees for a care package from Yak. Fieldies just send her a text.

1.














MUTANTS CAN GET AWAY WITH A HELLUVA A LOT MORE on AT!!!!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Fieldies that wander over to Mutantville often get their hands slapped.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

These mutants that wear sheets, do they have hoods???? Very insightful, although I personally would rather see the top ten differences between spotties and Chewies......


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Fieldies that wander over to Mutantville often get their hands slapped.


I've never slapped your hand now that you mention it.. other parts.... :zip:  :hug::kiss:




Unclegus said:


> These mutants that wear sheets, do they have hoods???? Very insightful, although I personally would rather see the top ten differences between spotties and Chewies......


No hoods... think toga.... Cabana Boys...


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Got It. Eat Tofu and drink bottled water........


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

And Mutant Fieldies, well, umm, err, yeah.


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> Got It. Eat Tofu and drink bottled water........


:doh: are you gonna make me find the Cabana Boy thread???? No tofu....steak..rib eyes...taters...etc.....adult beverages....


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> And Mutant Fieldies, well, umm, err, yeah.


Grrrrrr......in case you didn't see it...look at my sig....:wink:

Or are you saying something I should listen to.....


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

ok im uh maby a bit dense but what the heck is a chewie? spottie i get .


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> Got It. Eat Tofu and drink bottled water........


Uncle G.... here you go.... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=993692

My Cabana at some of it's best....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

bo-w said:


> ok im uh maby a bit dense but what the heck is a chewie? spottie i get .


 Chewies shoot foam.. :chortle: :wink:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

nanayak said:


> Grrrrrr......in case you didn't see it...look at my sig....:wink:
> 
> Or are you saying something I should listen to.....


It's just kinda like strawberries and chocolate. Both are nice by themslves, but put them together, and , well, umm, you know.:wink:


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

For you Spoon......:hug::kiss:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

nanayak said:


> Uncle G.... here you go.... http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=993692
> 
> My Cabana at some of it's best....


I was just pickin at ya. I was one for years... After I got so frickin drunk at Seneca Lodge at the Glen about ten years ago that I was sick for three days, I gave up the lifestyle.....Guess I'm getting old.... I'm the tofu and bottled water guy now......


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Unclegus said:


> I was just pickin at ya. I was one for years... After I got so frickin drunk at Seneca Lodge at the Glen about ten years ago that I was sick for three days, I gave up the lifestyle.....Guess I'm getting old.... I'm the tofu and bottled water guy now......


Forgot to mention that's also two heart attacks later........


----------



## nanayak (Dec 6, 2008)

Unclegus said:


> Forgot to mention that's also two heart attacks later........


let's not have a third....and I know...... :hug:


----------

